# The right price for my Ibanez sz720fm???



## snake35 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello everybody

I want to sell my mint Ibanez sz720fm trans gray (with Duncan ibanez pickups) but not sure how much i have to ask!?
The guitar is in perfect condition! No scratchs or anything, perfect neck and frets! Don't have the passion to learn:confusion: and realy need money.
Here's some pics to help determine a value. 
Thanks for helping


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

That very nice looking guitar is not worth very much. Probably around $30.00-40.00. I am on my way to New Brunswick in a few weeks and will stop by and pay you the $40.00 as I am always willing to help fellow members clean out their unwanted guitars. :smiley-faces-75::smile-new::smile-new:


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

just a guess, but I'd say $500?
How much did you pay for it?

Theres a couple on ebay for just over 400 USD. One has an option to make an offer.

But this guy wants $350, so my first guess was likely high. Looks like a nice value in a guitar.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/kitch...0fm/582710212?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah, its nice. But a bit of a flood on the craigs list & blowouts in the US.

They are about $300-$350 with gigbag or HC.

Become a member, put it in the "For Sale" section.

You never know.


----------



## snake35 (Apr 15, 2014)

Received as a gift in 2008, i think it was around $800 but not sure


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

I had an Ibanez SZ520 (same model but only had the flame inlay at the twelfth fret) and it was new around 700-800 and were selling after the fact for around 500. Mind you this was about 8 years ago so I doubt if they still command that price point on the used market. 

Probably safe to ask for 400-500 and see what you get, but don't be surprised if most of the offers come in closer to 300-400.

Good luck with the sale. It's a lot of guitar, for not a lot of money.


----------



## snake35 (Apr 15, 2014)

Finally sold $400 on kijiji Montréal. Thanks for your help


----------

